# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Evento en Madrid para gente con talento

## POPS

Hola a tod@s! 

Estamos organizando en Madrid un evento para gente con talento que quiera mostrar al público su valía.Participarán personas de todo tipo y cualidades:

- Quienes quieran mostrar su producto que tanto te ha costado inventar, patentar, mover..., 
- Aquellos con buena mano en la repostería y quieren enseñar y/o dar publicidad a su negocio...
- Pintores, cantantes, monologuistas, adiestradores de pequeños animales....

...y un sinfín de etcéteras

Y como no, también tenemos espacio para algo tan fastinante como vuestra magia.

Si quieres ampliar tu círculo y que personas conozcan, aprecien, valoren* y disfruten tu arte contacta conmigo. 

Un saludo 
Maria

----------


## Maguician

Pero vamos a ver...esto con que fin lo hacéis?Cuál es la meta de este evento?Es sólo para darse a conocer?

----------


## POPS

Desde nuestro punto de vista, la cultura es toda información y habilidades que posee el ser humano.
Tratamos de dar a mostrar precisamente esto en muchas de sus variantes. 

Solo darse a conocer....?? Las opiniones son como la cultura: variada y,  dependiendo de la personalidad y los gustos de cada persona, cada uno disfruta mas o menos cada una de sus amolias ramas. 
Consideramos que el boca a boca es muy importante y nunca se sabe si en algunos de nuestros eventos se presentará algún cazador de talentos  :Wink1:  La esperanza es lo último que se pierde. 

El fin es que todo@s disfrutemos, tanto artistas como público!  :Smile1:

----------


## McMay

Vamos lo que va siendo trabajar gratis para llenaros el negocio,  pero dicho de otra manera. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Aminoliquid

En mi opinión, cuando una persona viene a buscarme para que participe en algo,yo le hago preguntas claras y directas como las que ha formulado Maguician, y me responde andándose por las ramas y al final de la palabrería no me aclara nada de lo que he preguntado... ¡Automáticamente salgo pitando y sin mirar atrás!

----------


## Mat

> Vamos lo que va siendo trabajar gratis para llenaros el negocio, pero dicho de otra manera. 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


 
Ni mas, ni menos ... :001 07:

----------


## POPS

Os cuento un poco nuestros orígenes, para el que le interese,  cada uno tiene su opinión y no pretendo convenceros de nada;

Somos un grupo de personas que casi todo nuestro tiempo libre lo empleabamos en ir a actuaciones de cómicos , magos, teatro , baile... nos apuntábamos a clases de cocina, manualidades, pintura.... e infinidad de diversas actividades. 
Muchos de los sitios donde asistiamos (y aun vamos  :Wink1: )* eran organizados por gente sencilla, con devoción a este tipo de actividades e incluso los propios artistas. Acudiamos a verlos a veces a locales en barrios humildes, otras en bares más o menos apañados, incluso alguno hemos asistido a eventos y cursos en casas particulares.
A este tipo de espectáculo nos chiflan ir, porque es donde mejor nos lo pasamos: un trato muy cercano con público y artistas, los cuales suelen ser principiantes y se sienten arropados y tranquilos mostrándonos su valía. La gente tiene muy buen rollo, aprendes mucho y ves actuaciones muy buenas, a veces increíbles y sorprendentes. Otras no tanto, también hay que decirlo  :Wink1:  pero aunque sean peor (desde nuestra opinión) siempre te llevas una experiencia positiva.
Un día nos preguntamos... ¿ porque no organizamos nosotr@s los eventos? Al fin y al cabo es nuestro hobby, nosotros disfrutamos, ayudamos a personas a darse a conocer y abrir su círculo, y el publico tiene lo que quiere ¡ es perfecto! No es oro todo lo que reluce y luego vinieron las dudas.... porque obviamente no da mucho beneficio, y más cuando se está empezando.... Pero finalmente pisoteamos esas dudas, porque preferimos trabajar para lo que nos llena que tener los bolsillos más llenos y estar vacíos y amargados interiormente en un trabajo que no te complace.

Y.... Aquí estamos! Dándolo todo!  :Smile1: 

Entendemos también que es difícil creer que haya peronas, con lo que hay hoy en día, que prefiramos arriesgarnos a veces a llegar justos o no llegar a fin de mes, pero eso ya queda en cada uno de nosotros, en nuestros principios y prioridades.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Todo muy bien y todo muy bonito. Planteo las siguientes preguntas: ¿El público paga entrada a esos eventos? ¿Los artistas cobran? ¿Vosotros cobráis? Y si los artistas cobran,¿Cuanto pretendéis pagarles,lo que valen o lo que ustedes estipuléis?

----------


## McMay

Lo dicho. Llenarse sus bolsillos a costa de los artistas que trabajen gratis. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## POPS

No tengo mas que explicaros a ninguno de los dos. Esta claro que tenemos formas de pensar distintas así que no voy a malgastar mi tiempo con personas no interesadas en el tema que he abierto y que intentan echar nuestros valores por tierra. De buen rollo pero es así. 
Para el resto de miembros que tengan interés aquí estaremos.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> No tengo mas que explicaros a ninguno de los dos. Esta claro que tenemos formas de pensar distintas así que no voy a malgastar mi tiempo con personas no interesadas en el tema que he abierto y que intentan echar nuestros valores por tierra. De buen rollo pero es así. 
> Para el resto de miembros que tengan interés aquí estaremos.


Pues suerte con el proyecto. Yo creo que está bastante clara vuestra intención, lo peor de todo es que habrá algún incauto que se deje engañar...

----------


## Aminoliquid

> No tengo mas que explicaros a ninguno de los dos. Esta claro que tenemos formas de pensar distintas así que no voy a malgastar mi tiempo con personas no interesadas en el tema que he abierto y que intentan echar nuestros valores por tierra. De buen rollo pero es así. 
> Para el resto de miembros que tengan interés aquí estaremos.


Pues suerte con el proyecto. Yo creo que está bastante clara vuestra intención, lo peor de todo es que habrá algún incauto que se deje engañar...

----------


## navarescandela

Pero es que no se molestan en contestar a ni una sola pregunta... Alucinante.

----------


## McMay

Creo que se han respondido solos, y la pena es que todavia habr&#225; alguien que "pique". En fin suerte para ambos lados.


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## mayico

Buenas tardes, yo me dedico a los escenarios, mi pregunta es, ¿me pagarían el show? Lo pregunto porque no me ha quedado claro en su explicación en el post.
Personalmente no quiero darme a conocer sino pagar mi hipoteca, ya que este es mi trabajo que coincide que también es mi afición, pero bueno, cobro por trabajar, como debe ser, pagando mis impuestos y mi autónomo regularmente. Por eso, más que darme a conocer, necesito cobrar al trabajar.

Puede contestar por privado si quiere, pero entienda a mis compañeros, que lo de trabajar gratis (aún no ha quedado claro) no lo llevamos muy bien, las actuaciones gratis, son para contados amigos, algún benéfico que se considere bien organizado, y para darse a conocer, pero... A conocer de verdad, en un local de relevancia, TV, o evento grande.

----------


## POPS

A ver si se aclaran un poco las cosas...
En esta ocasión efectivamente los artistas no cobran. Nuestro proyecto es pequeño y en ningún momento hemos pedido artistas profesionales que tengan su carrera en rumbo. La colaboración esta propuesta a personas que quieran pasar un buen rato haciendo lo que les gusta y disfruten de las demás actuaciones. Aunque no lo creáis hay gente que le motiva ir a un pequeño evento, hacer su show 10 - 20 min y pasar la tarde o la mañana en el evento.  (Actuar 10 o 20 min. = entrada gratis al evento, ¿donde esta el problema?)
Como os dijimos esta diseñado para un publico sencillo y cercano, en el que sus hobbies son las actuaciones que ven. Todos disfrutamos! 
También nos dedicamos a dar cursos (de pintura, magia, manualidades.....) y esos profesores/personas preparadas si cobran obviamente.

----------


## mayico

Ok, ya me ha quedado claro.

Lo que quiero también es que no te quepa duda que muchos por no decir todos, también nos divertimos al actuar, es más, es mi pasión, y cobro, si, pero no por ello dejo de pasármelo estupendamente y de sentir lo que hago.
A mi me motivaría ir a hacer un show de 10-20 minutos, lo pasaría genial, pero... Un gran payaso dijo una vez "no sólo de sonrisa vivimos los payasos" y me agarro a esa frase que consideró una gran verdad.

Un público sencillo y cercano, también puede pagar y disfrutaría de igual modo, aunque si, si se puede disfrutar sin pagar... Es muuuuucho mejor, de eso no hay duda.

Espero encuentres a varios artistas que os hagan disfrutar y cumplan con lo que buscas.

Yo personalmente, lo que me cuesta montar diez o veinte minutos, debo cobrarlo, son meses incluso años en algún juego, aunque no sea nada del otro mundo, es lo que a mi me cuesta, y eso, realmente, no tendría precio porque me dejo la vida y el tiempo que no tengo.

Un abrazo y SONRÍE HOY.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Ami me gustaría saber si el público paga entrada,y por favor,me gustaría que me respondieras ya que creo que no es sólo de interés mio el saberlo.

Gracias.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Ami me gustaría saber si el público paga entrada,y por favor,me gustaría que me respondieras ya que creo que no es sólo de interés mio el saberlo.

Gracias.

----------


## mayico

Aminolaquid, ya contestó que la entrada era gratuita...

----------


## Maguician

MUUUUUUUY BUENAS,COMPAÑEROS MÁGICOS¡Bueno,os quiero relatar lo que ha pasado con este tema...y que vosotros juzguéis...Pues bien.Yo decidí contactar con esta persona para ver cuales eran sus intenciones. Después de dialogar por correo(en ningún momento por persona ni por móvil)me pidió que la pasara el caché,el CV y demás...incluido un vídeo demostrativo.Bueno,después de mandar el vídeo,dijo que estábamos aptos(mi compañero y yo),así que seguimos hablando(sí,todavía por correo).

Pues bien,yo me ofrecí para impartir las clases de magia.Y por estas clases pagaban.A que no adivináis cuanto me iban a pagar??Iba a estar sábado y domingo de 12:00 a 14:00.ME OFRECIERON LA RIDÍCULA CANTIDAD DE 6 EUROS LA HORA¡¡Es decir,que por los dos días,redondeando,me daban 25 euros.Luego,me comentaron lo de las actuaciones,que eran de 16:30 a 17:15 y de 17:15 a 18:00.Sábado y domingo.Sin cobrar ni nada,claramente.

Me dijeron que aparte de mi compañero y yo,había otro mago más y un monologuista.Y en el último correo que recibí,me comentaban que estaban buscando local donde realizarlo. Éste correo lo recibí el 2 de mayo.Fue el último correo que recibí de esta gente.Éste "espectáculo" estaba programado para los días 24 y 25 de mayo.

Yo tenía comunión,y gracias a Dios que no la anulé.Bien,pues el mismo día de la actuación,ni me habían llamado,ni escrito un correo(a pesar de que yo les había escrito uno el día 13 y otro el día 18,ambos sin respuesta).Así que harto,decidí buscar en Google a esta gente.Encontré su Facebook y todo.Para mi sorpresa,había publicaciones sobre la actuación.Y lo más curioso de todo es que,ese mismo día,a una hora o dos escasas de que encontrara el FB,habían creado un evento de lo de ese Finde.Lo llamaron "Finde de Magia y Humor".Yo no entendía nada.

Acto seguido,decidí ponerme en contacto con el otro mago que iba a actuar ese finde. Se llama Mago Mayo.Encontré su número por internet,y le llamé.Después de preguntarle,me dijo que él estaba en la misma situación que yo,exceptuando pequeños detalles como que a mí en las actuaciones no me pagaban y al mago mayo,por las dos,le daban 50€.El mago mayo llegó a cambiar turnos de trabajo para poder asistir a ese evento.Y se buscó sustituto para el sábado,ya que él estaba ocupado.

En resumen, 4 magos nos quedamos con una mano delante y otra detrás,sin obtener ni siquiera un mensaje de contestación,de disculpa o de cualquier otra índole.Y el propósito de ésta gente(por no usar algo peor),sigue y seguirá siendo un misterio.Sobre todo las ansias que tenían de que enviáramos vídeos demostrativos.Así que,compañeros,si esta gente contacta con vosotros,mandadlos un poquito a tomar por magia.Un saludo, y espero que este aporte os sirva para futuros casos similares.

----------


## mayico

Espero que esto que aportas te sirva a ti también, pues no me sorprende nada, ya se sabía que esto no llegaba a puerto.

Por otro lado, si 6€ te parece ridículo, me crea curiosidad saber porque aceptaste. 

Y en coña... La próxima vez (que habrá) que aceptes este tipo de cosas, siendo tan evidentes, conlleva que te llevas.

----------


## b12jose

Maguician por favor, no te importe la próxima vez usar algún párrafo o un algo para hacer un poco más viable la lectura... por favor que no cuesta tanto.

----------


## Maguician

> Espero que esto que aportas te sirva a ti también, pues no me sorprende nada, ya se sabía que esto no llegaba a puerto.
> 
> Por otro lado, si 6€ te parece ridículo, me crea curiosidad saber porque aceptaste. 
> 
> Y en coña... La próxima vez (que habrá) que aceptes este tipo de cosas, siendo tan evidentes, conlleva que te llevas.


Los acepté por el simple hecho de ver como continuaba la cosa.Pero sabía que iba a acabar en nada.Más que nada para terminar de cerciorarme sobre que rumbo llevaba ésta gente...

----------


## Maguician

> Espero que esto que aportas te sirva a ti también, pues no me sorprende nada, ya se sabía que esto no llegaba a puerto.
> 
> Por otro lado, si 6€ te parece ridículo, me crea curiosidad saber porque aceptaste. 
> 
> Y en coña... La próxima vez (que habrá) que aceptes este tipo de cosas, siendo tan evidentes, conlleva que te llevas.


Los acepté por el simple hecho de ver como continuaba la cosa.Pero sabía que iba a acabar en nada.Más que nada para terminar de cerciorarme sobre que rumbo llevaba ésta gente...

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Los acepté por el simple hecho de ver como continuaba la cosa.Pero sabía que iba a acabar en nada.Más que nada para terminar de cerciorarme sobre que rumbo llevaba ésta gente...



Pero es que era más que evidente, lo era desde el primer post que escribió. Con todos mis respetos y sin querer ofenderte, en mi opinión perdiste el tiempo inutilmente. :-(

----------


## Tereso

> Pero es que era más que evidente, lo era desde el primer post que escribió. Con todos mis respetos y sin querer ofenderte, en mi opinión perdiste el tiempo inutilmente. :-(


Nunca el tiempo se pierde, si estamos despiertos, habremos aprendido lecciones importantes  :Wink1: 

Ahora, sabe qué hacer en estos casos, una lección buena, a fin de cuentas. Todos tenemos maneras diferentes de aprender las lecciones que a otros les parecerán muy sencillas o complicadas  :Wink1: 

Un abrazo a todos.

----------

